# New song from new member (featuring tonehammer, vsl etc)



## rabiang (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi,

As i am new here, i thought why not upload the song i am working on right now.

I worked in the music business in the 90's, got sick and was busy doing other things until a few months ago. Working with these huge libraries is so much fun, it was the dream we all had back then. I realize its not only a blessing, but brings tons of new challenges.

I will also take some time now to review other posters compositions here, as not doing so is somewhat weird considering i am asking for feedback myself.

Anyways, here is the demo: ALL feedback appreciated! 

Rabiang

updated link: http://soundcloud.com/rabiang/sunset-at ... ch/s-imTdH


----------



## Jaap (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi Rabiang,

Welcome on the forum  Unfortunately the file is not on the link you have posted so I couldn't listen to it. Did you remove it? If no, then you might to check the link.


----------



## rabiang (Aug 24, 2010)

yes, i removed it. the purpose was to get feedback, and after over 110 views there was no reply, so i removed it.

thanks for the welcome, very happy to have found this forum, great info and people (except when it comes to feedback i guess.)


----------



## Dr.Quest (Aug 24, 2010)

I just saw this and the files already gone. Can't comment on what isn't there.
J


----------



## wesbender (Aug 24, 2010)

Freesamples @ Tue Aug 24 said:


> Actually I was going to get you feedback about 2 days ago, but file was already removed. No one can get you feedback from nothing. 110 views doesn't means that anybody listened this file. For instance, I visited this thread two times from iPhone and wasn't able to listen as well as many other forum users. You can get even 2000 view without listening this track. It's absolutely normal for big forum.



Yeah, this is true. 

And also, most threads here get probably hundreds to thousands of views from unregistered members who can't/won't post a reply regardless.


----------



## rabiang (Aug 24, 2010)

Great, cool to see some interest. i have made it available again, new link below.


This song is part of a bigger project in the same style. i am making the rough arrangements with the kontakt factory vsl sounds and some tonehammer perc.

i ordered the eastwest composers collection last week and should receive it soon. if possible i will make the final mixes with those libraries.

I have released many albums and made music for tv before, but this is my first project working with these kind of arr's and libraries.

http://soundcloud.com/rabiang/sunset-at ... ch/s-imTdH


----------



## Roque Fort (Aug 24, 2010)

*******************************
I enjoyed your music very much!

(I would really like to listen to your final mix).

The music causes me something...I don't know how to describe it...I *couldn't avoid seeing lots of colours as the music developed*.

You have chosen *mystical scale flavours*. Yes...nice, smooth,..."anaconda-like" music!

This came to my mind too: the instrument (FM synth, probably) that, at the beginning, weaves those up and down pattern needs something...a filter envelope, or perhaps the whole instrument could be changed by a sound resembling an English horn? Yes, I know, you haven't finished it yet...I'm telling you everything straightforwardly.

And you've put a delicate synth in the background, which resembles a harpsichord. It does a nice delicate job...what would happen with a sample-based harpsichord?

Some time ago, I listened to an album made by Angelo Clematide. Your music reminded me of him, in a good sense of course.

Your music is not only *beautiful but also kind to listening ears*.  

I'm sorry you had to wait for feedback but, in the end, it is starting to get it! It surely deserves it. (I am also new here, but I've already seen lots of positive and helpful attitudes both from the forumites and V.I. CONTROL).

Yours,

Roque Fort

*******************************


----------



## no3no4 (Aug 25, 2010)

Great song, Rabiang. Keep on your good work!


----------



## rabiang (Aug 25, 2010)

thanks for your comments, when you want the feedback returned on a song from yourself, send me a pm. 

yes, i agree about the sound in the beginning. i will either change it completely or overdub it with a real horn (its omnisphere now). i doubt i wanna put a filter on a lead sound, but i do understand what you mean. it needs more movement. probably will get it working more on the expressiveness in the programming. should help to get the reverb down too, its too much now.

the sound in the background you refer to as delicate is a synth, i dont remember which one right now. maybe can overdub it with a sitar or something,give it a tad more attack.

Just FYI, i will take down the song in a few days (dont like to keep unreleased songs too long out there), but if you read this and the link is down, send me a PM and i will send the song to you.


----------



## Hannes_F (Aug 25, 2010)

rabiang @ Wed Aug 25 said:


> yes, i removed it. the purpose was to get feedback, and after over 110 views there was no reply, so i removed it.



Hi rabiang, welcome to this forum. You may feel a little better if you know that as an average in this forum a composition gets just one response for every 50 to 150 views ... this may be perhaps also be an interesting information for others that post here. You might consider reinstalling the link in your first post.

Anyways I found the other link down the thread and am heading now over to listen.

Cheers and welcome again
Hannes


----------



## rabiang (Aug 25, 2010)

tx for the tip hannes, done .


----------



## tumeninote (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi rabiang. I'm fairly new here also. Not sure if soundcloud is acting up lately but yours is 2nd track that I came across where the waveform is visible but when I play nothing happens.


----------



## rabiang (Aug 25, 2010)

soundcloud does get overloaded sometimes. working again now, just checked.


----------



## Jaap (Aug 29, 2010)

Mmm am I too late again? :mrgreen: Link is not working (was away for a few days so didn't see the updated post earlier)

Nvm, saw your comment that you will take it down after a few days. Will send you a PM


----------



## rabiang (Aug 29, 2010)

link PM'ed.

thanks for the interest.


----------

